# 21 Day bloods done and now appointment for Hycosy - what if v. early pregnant?



## nicola_fitz (Sep 1, 2013)

Hi All,

New to the site - me and DH are 32 and been TTC for over 18mths.

Last month had 21 day bloods done which GP said it shows I didn't ovulate that month, so she has referred me to fertility clinic for further investigations.

I have received appointment for consultation along with transvaginal ultrasound followed by Hycosy in a couple of weeks.

Now I have been using OPK for a while, on and off, however I very rarely get a positive result BUT I did this month and we have continued TTC (only got letter today - positive result yesterday!). My concern is my appointment is 5 days before AF is due, what if this month (I know unlikely after so many unsuccessful months!) I am pregnant It will be too early to tell but I am scared the tests might do some damage if I am! HELP! 

Really confused and want the tests ASAP so we can start on a solution, but I also don't want risk if I have any chance that I could be pregnant!


----------



## DE43 (Jun 12, 2012)

I wouldn't risk it tbh, sorry, but I wonder could they do a beta hcg just before it? Might it pick up an early pg, 5 days pre AF?
De


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

This sounds really frustrating for you, and really disorganised of your clinic. I've been told no BD between the start of previous AF and the hycosy, because the dye can raise the risk of an ectopic. My clinic will only make appts when you start your period, so I'm surprised you've just been issued with an appt. I'm afraid I think you'll have to miss the hycosy this month. An ordinary transvaginal ultrasound would be ok, but if therebaren't other issues you might as well wait and have that done at the same time as your hycosy. Can you ring the clinic and explain the situation and that you're worried?

Xx


----------



## Andycat (Aug 24, 2013)

I would ring the clinic and try to make the appointment for after you have you AF as like the others have said it isn't worth the risk.  When I had to go for mine with having very irregular AF  I had to go to clinic have a pregnancy test done then abstain for 21days then go back have another test then they performed the hyscosy. xxx


----------



## nicola_fitz (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks for the replys.

Had quite a bit of spotting over last week, so can't see how I'd be pregnant, clinic have said to just come in anyway and we can talk about it on the day and see what is best.

Thanks!


----------



## nicola_fitz (Sep 1, 2013)

Ok so after reading back over the posts and looking at my calendar and charts for the past week or so I realised I have been a bit 'off' for past 4 days (cramping and constantly sore boobs, along with slight nausea - however blamed stress and worry and also an overactive imagination mixed with wishful thinking!) so have just done a test so I can be confident going to appointment on Wednesday.

I got a very clear BFP!

Got a positive OPK on 11th & 12th September, so FF calendar says today is 8 days post ovulation, so is this likely to be a false positive? Really don't want to get hopes up, but now more worried than ever about going for HYCOSY on Wednesday!

Arrrgggghhh trying so hard to not to be constantly thinking about it!!


----------



## NatalieP (Mar 5, 2011)

Hey

You don't usually get false postive especially really clear ones. 

Do another brand like a first response as they are really good but as it stands at the moment I would say your pregnant. 

xxx


----------



## nicola_fitz (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks everyone - happy to say that I am pregnant!

Clear Blue Predictor gave 3+ weeks as result, so really don't know how far I am as that doesn't match any of my dates! Booked for early scan tomorrow so will know more then.

Thanks for your help and advice and good luck & baby dust to all xxx


----------



## tina11 (Nov 29, 2012)

Nicola- wow congrats, amazing story so happy for you.

Good luck with your scan

Xxx


----------



## Squiggly (Sep 20, 2013)

I guess you didn't ovulate because you were already pregnant?


----------

